# bad haircut....look like a thug



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Popped into the local barbers in the village this morning.

I like my hair short, quick wash, slap the gel in, job done.

It had got quite long, long enough to put it in a bow...:lol:

I asks the women hairdresser for a No 3 all over. Thought that look quite smart, stupid bint has only gone and given me a No 1 all over.

I look like a 5' 6" 9st bloody thug....

Boss is gonna have a field day come Monday morning when she see's me.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I use Bic on mine mate so you have loads of hair left :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm just the clippers so my hair is about 0.5mm long, add this to a goatee and being 6'1 and having big shoulders, back and chest I always look a thug.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Imagine Millhouse with a No 1 haircut and you get my drift...:lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I always get called a thug mate

6'3" and 17 stone, tattoos from knuckles to neck and bic'd head and beard. Who cares? :thumb:


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Well they have public liability insurance for a reason, if this hair-do has an effect on your earning or job role, then you maybe able to claim:speechles


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

npinks said:


> if this hair-do has an effect on your earning or job role, then you maybe able to claim:speechles


The only effect it'll have is all the other drivers ripping the ****, especially one, I'm keeping out his way till it grows...:lol: And the women touching my head "ooo, prickly hair"...


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

neilos said:


> And the women touching my head "ooo, prickly hair"...


Tell them if they dont like it they can touch your smooth head instead, with their tongues :doublesho


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

neilos said:


> I asks the women hairdresser for a No 3 all over. Thought that look quite smart, stupid bint has only gone and given me a No 1 all over.


No1 is not too short man, anyway it`ll have grown back in a couple of days


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

ITHAQVA said:


> Tell them if they dont like it they can touch your smooth head instead, with their tongues :doublesho


:lol: class....:thumb:


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

bigmc said:


> I'm just the clippers so my hair is about 0.5mm long, add this to a goatee and being 6'1 and having big shoulders, back and chest I always look a thug.


Same as! I,m 6' 6" and 17½ stone and shave my head completely and wear either a goatee or full beard depending on the season.
Never ever get anyone picking a fight.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

bald is the way ahead I'm 6ft bald head and fairly broad this an old photo of the effect it can have lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Showshine said:


> I always get called a thug mate
> 
> 6'3" and 17 stone, tattoos from knuckles to neck and bic'd head and beard. Who cares? :thumb:


slaphead


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Welcome to the 'light a match on me' world :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ :lol:


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Founder member of the bald head and goatee beard club!!
Been shaving my head now for about 13 years and had a goatee all that time. Sometimes long, sometimes short but always there!!
Ming the Gillette man


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

Showshine said:


> I always get called a thug mate
> 
> 6'3" and 17 stone, tattoos from knuckles to neck and bic'd head and beard. Who cares? :thumb:


Same here, 6'3 and 17 stone and shaved bald with a mac 3. Several tattoos but only one on show.

Im always polite and courteous, but am aware of first impressions. Those that dont know me would be in for a shock as to my manners:thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Sue her for making you look like a dork!!! :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Corsa D-Driver said:


> Sue her for making you look like a dork!!! :lol:


Nah, can't do that, she was cute...


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

neilos said:


> Nah, can't do that, she was cute...


Get her out on a date as 'compensation' then mate!!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Corsa D-Driver said:


> Get her out on a date as 'compensation' then mate!!


Nah, then I'd get freebie haircuts and look like a dork all the time...


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

be thankful you can grow it back... :wall:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Has it grown yet ?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Kriminal said:


> Has it grown yet ?


Nope, and tomorrow I'm popping into the office to see both the bossess to collect some paperwork. Pair of em are gonna be sitting there laughing their heads off... :lol:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

neilos said:


> Nope, and tomorrow I'm popping into the office to see both the bossess to collect some paperwork. Pair of em are gonna be sitting there laughing their heads off... :lol:


^ well, whatever you do, don't bother going in wearing a hooded jacket - it's only gonna add fuel to the fire(d) !


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Kriminal said:


> ^ well, whatever you do, don't bother going in wearing a hooded jacket - it's only gonna add fuel to the fire(d) !


:lol:well, I have to wear a suit. They'll probably send me out at night after they see me tomorrow...


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Well, popped into the office this afternoon. Bosslady opens the door..."Oooo, you've had a haircut"...

I sit down, she takes another look. "oooo, it suits you, makes you look younger", I'm like, "wtf, so I didn't look younger before...


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Get yer coat, you've pulled :lol:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Did she rub yer head...<ahem>....the one ABOVE your shoulders !!!??

....or did she do the match test on it ?  :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Kriminal said:


> Did she rub yer head...<ahem>....the one ABOVE your shoulders !!!??
> 
> ....or did she do the match test on it ?  :thumb:


Neither, but I may pop back tomorrow and stick my head on her chest.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Headblade all the way... bald is best...

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

neilos said:


> Neither, but I may pop back tomorrow and stick my head on her chest.


Yaaaay.....NOW you're getting the hang off it :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

I can`t understand going to the effort of shaving off all ya hair and then leaving some on your face wether its a tash, goaty or beard.......... vanity ??
Take the lot off !!!!!


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

it's the clean manicured look it's pretty much like blue jeans and white t-shirt girls like it for some reason


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> I can`t understand going to the effort of shaving off all ya hair and then leaving some on your face wether its a tash, goaty or beard.......... vanity ??
> Take the lot off !!!!!


Vanity! I have a birthmark on my chin so have had a beard either goatee or full since I could grow one.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Been grade one (grade two before that) for a while. Nothing else for it when the hair thinning fairy visits a little too often...


----------

